# AoC: Unterschiede Cut/Uncut?



## Scythe86 (23. März 2008)

Hallo,

für mich steht die Vorbestellerei von AoC langsam an. Kennt jemand die Unterschiede zwischen der deutschen und englischen Version? Mal abgesehen von der unterschiedlichen Sprachausgabe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasgli (23. März 2008)

Paar Threads durchlesen dann wüsstest du schon längst die Antwort^^

Deutsche Version: 45 statt 50 finishing moves (also keine abfliegende Körperteile)

US Version: Alle finishing moves, dafür aber keine nackte Frauenbrust etc. zu sehen

Uk uncut: Alles zu sehen + alle moves (wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe)


----------



## Druidy (23. März 2008)

Hasgli schrieb:


> Paar Threads durchlesen dann wüsstest du schon längst die Antwort^^
> 
> Deutsche Version: 45 statt 50 finishing moves (also keine abfliegende Körperteile)
> 
> ...



in der Amiversion werden wohl doch nackte und unzensierte Brüste sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firderis (23. März 2008)

Druidy schrieb:


> in der Amiversion werden wohl doch nackte und unzensierte Brüste sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Richtig, viel wichtiger ist aber zu beachten, dass die US-Version nicht kompatibel zur EU-Version ist, sei sie nun UK oder sonst was. Die Servertrennung findet über dem grossen Teich statt.


----------



## Kronxi (24. März 2008)

Ich glaube sogar, dass die amis die Nippl wieder reingeshcnitten haben.
naja komisches Völkchen die Amis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Topic:
Es ist mir eigentlich sowas von egal ob ich jz 50 oder 45 habe, weil im PvP wirds das sowieso net geben.Da ich nur PvP spielen werde --> drauf geesch****en.

mfg


----------



## Finsterniss (24. März 2008)

Kronxi schrieb:


> Ich glaube sogar, dass die amis die Nippl wieder reingeshcnitten haben.
> naja komisches Völkchen die Amis
> 
> 
> ...



AoC ist auf PvP ausgelegt, was also sollte es nutzen. Wenn diese Scenen nicht im PvP zu sehen sein würden, wäre man am Ziel vorbeigeschossen. Zumal viele der Videos gezeigt haben das sie sehr wohl im PvP zu sehen sind. Aber es stimmt diese 5 die man uns genommen hat, machen die Butter nicht fett.


----------



## LoLTroll (24. März 2008)

Ich habe mir von allen Spielen bisher die Uncut Version gekauft, wenn nötig auch importiert. Genauso hab ich es auch mit AoC gemacht. Ich hab mir die Preorder (mit Nashorn) geholt und mir die PEGI-Version reservieren lassen


----------



## Kronxi (24. März 2008)

Finsterniss schrieb:


> AoC ist auf PvP ausgelegt, was also sollte es nutzen. Wenn diese Scenen nicht im PvP zu sehen sein würden, wäre man am Ziel vorbeigeschossen. Zumal viele der Videos gezeigt haben das sie sehr wohl im PvP zu sehen sind. Aber es stimmt diese 5 die man uns genommen hat, machen die Butter nicht fett.



Also diese Fatalities, wie man sie nennt, proccen Nur in pve, weil nach so einem fatalitie ist der PvE gegner sofort tot. Das solls im PvP geben... jippi, bei jeder belagerung heißts dann nur mehr, wer am meisten luckt und onehittet gewinnt.


----------



## Firderis (24. März 2008)

Kronxi schrieb:


> Also diese Fatalities, wie man sie nennt, proccen Nur in pve, weil nach so einem fatalitie ist der PvE gegner sofort tot. Das solls im PvP geben... jippi, bei jeder belagerung heißts dann nur mehr, wer am meisten luckt und onehittet gewinnt.


Du scheinst entweder Falschinformationen erhalten zu haben oder machst sie Dir selbst. Natürlich sind Gegner nach einem Fatality sofort tot, aber dies wären sie auch OHNE den Fatality. Denn dieser wird per Zufall bei Combo-Anwendung ausgelöst, so der Gegner eh nach Ende der Combo sterben würde. In diesem Sinne hat es weder was mit "onehitten" noch direkt etwas mit "Glück" zu tun, da es keinen direkten Schadensunterschied macht ob es eine Fatality gibt oder nicht. Der einzige "Glücksfall" ist der anschliessende kurze Buff


----------



## Berennor (24. März 2008)

also wie jetzt, im pvp sind auch in der dt. version alle 50 moves drin?


----------



## Kronxi (24. März 2008)

Firderis schrieb:


> Du scheinst entweder Falschinformationen erhalten zu haben oder machst sie Dir selbst. Natürlich sind Gegner nach einem Fatality sofort tot, aber dies wären sie auch OHNE den Fatality. Denn dieser wird per Zufall bei Combo-Anwendung ausgelöst, so der Gegner eh nach Ende der Combo sterben würde. In diesem Sinne hat es weder was mit "onehitten" noch direkt etwas mit "Glück" zu tun, da es keinen direkten Schadensunterschied macht ob es eine Fatality gibt oder nicht. Der einzige "Glücksfall" ist der anschliessende kurze Buff



Ok grad geguckt =). Du hast recht, da hab ich mir was falsches durchgelesen. Bitte verzeih 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

lg Kronxi


----------



## LoLTroll (24. März 2008)

Berennor schrieb:


> also wie jetzt, im pvp sind auch in der dt. version alle 50 moves drin?



nein! die deutsche Version enthält, egal ob PvP oder PvE, NUR die 45 Fatalities wo keine Köpfe fleigen


----------



## Raknos (24. März 2008)

Jo und ob in der Deutschen Version nackte Frauen oder animierte Sex szenen zu sehen sein werden wage ich doch stark zu bezweifeln.
Davon aber abgesehen ist es schwachsinn das AoC auf PvP ausgelegt ist. Klar gibt es eine vielzahl an PvP Möglichkeiten aber ich denke PvE wird da auf keinen Fall unterliegen...

Was ich aber noch fragen wollte.. Firderis meinte das die US(Uncut) Spieler nicht mit den Deutschen (Cut) Spielern zusammen spielen können oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## LoLTroll (24. März 2008)

Raknos schrieb:


> Jo und ob in der Deutschen Version nackte Frauen oder animierte Sex szenen zu sehen sein werden wage ich doch stark zu bezweifeln.
> Davon aber abgesehen ist es schwachsinn das AoC auf PvP ausgelegt ist. Klar gibt es eine vielzahl an PvP Möglichkeiten aber ich denke PvE wird da auf keinen Fall unterliegen...


doch, die deutsche Version ist nur ion hinsicht der fliegenden Köpfe geschnitten, in Sachen Sex kriegen "wir" die volle döhnung


> Was ich aber noch fragen wollte.. Firderis meinte das die US(Uncut) Spieler nicht mit den Deutschen (Cut) Spielern zusammen spielen können oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


Jo, weil es die Servertrennung für US <-!-> EU gibt. 

Hol dir einfach die PEGI-UK-Uncut, welche, anders als die anderen Versionen, nie geschnitten war.


----------



## Varnamys (24. März 2008)

Raknos schrieb:


> Jo und ob in der Deutschen Version nackte Frauen oder animierte Sex szenen zu sehen sein werden wage ich doch stark zu bezweifeln.
> Davon aber abgesehen ist es schwachsinn das AoC auf PvP ausgelegt ist. Klar gibt es eine vielzahl an PvP Möglichkeiten aber ich denke PvE wird da auf keinen Fall unterliegen...
> 
> Was ich aber noch fragen wollte.. Firderis meinte das die US(Uncut) Spieler nicht mit den Deutschen (Cut) Spielern zusammen spielen können oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


Es wird die US-Server und die europäischen Server geben. Du kannst Deutsche mit Briten, Spaniern und Franzosen auf einem Server vereinen aber keine Amis dabei haben. Die haben ihre eigenen Server.


----------



## Finsterniss (25. März 2008)

Raknos schrieb:


> Davon aber abgesehen ist es schwachsinn das AoC auf PvP ausgelegt ist. Klar gibt es eine vielzahl an PvP Möglichkeiten aber ich denke PvE wird da auf keinen Fall unterliegen...



Ich bin von der offiziellen Aussage ausgegangen und diese besagt ganz klar das AoC auf PvP ausgelegt ist. Natürlich wird es auch Instanzen geben welche einen Raid erfordern, Hauptaugenmerk ist aber PvP. Warten wir es ab, ausser den BetaSpielern und den Machern stehen wir eh noch im dunkeln.


----------



## Efgrib (31. März 2008)

Finsterniss schrieb:


> AoC ist auf PvP ausgelegt,



hört doch mal mit diesem märchen auf, aoc ist auf pvp UND pve zu gleichen teilen ausgelegt, und genau das sagen auch die offiziellen..


----------



## dart0r (18. Mai 2008)

Wirds Uncutversionen in Saturn und Mediamarkt zukaufen geben? Kennt ihr eine Seite die zuverlässig ist, wo man Uncutversionen kaufen kann?

mfg


----------



## Parademic (18. Mai 2008)

dart0r schrieb:


> Wirds Uncutversionen in Saturn und Mediamarkt zukaufen geben? Kennt ihr eine Seite die zuverlässig ist, wo man Uncutversionen kaufen kann?
> 
> mfg




Ist es eigentlich möglich, bei der UK uncut, das Spiel auf deutsch zu installieren?
Also dass die Sprache der NSCs am Anfang auf deutsch ist und der Text sowieso?

Das beeinflusst, welche Version ich mir zulegen werde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kryos (18. Mai 2008)

Also wegen der Nacktheit die Uncut zu kaufen lohnt nicht, da dies:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die maximale Nacktheit ist, die gezeigt wird und so viel Nacktheit sieht man schon in Nivea TV Werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Fatalities kommen zu 10% wenn man einen Gegner mit einem Combomove und nicht mit einem normalen Schlag tötet. Da man danach sehr viel Leben und Ausdauer reggt und sogar in einen Blutrausch verfallen kann der einen bufft, lohnt es sich im PVE sehr möglichst oft einen Fatality hinzukriegen.

Man kann beim Spielstart wählen ob man deutsch oder englisch spielen will wenn man die UK Uncut kauft. Auch mit deutschen Texten konnte ich Köpfe abschlagen. Da aber die Übersetzungen und Syncrostimmen oft recht hölzern daherkommen, spiele ich lieber auf englisch.


----------



## Zidinjo (18. Mai 2008)

obwohl ich Cut habe, fliegen bei mir die Köpfe rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Thedynamike (19. Mai 2008)

Also die German-Cut-Version unterscheidet sich nur in 5 von diesen finishing-moves?
Sehr schön, dann kann ich ja getrost diese kaufen.
Für 5 Moves mach ich mir keinen Importstress 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ela_77 (23. Mai 2008)

Also, nur um sicher zu gehen... wie mein Vorposter schon schrieb unterscheidet sich die dt. Version "nur" in 5 dieser Moves?

Hmm.. da ich (auch bei GameStop) im Moment keine Uncut Version bekommen kann, würde ich erstmal darauf zurückgreifen.. (außer ich bekomme ein total "zerschnittenes" Spiel 

LG,

Ela 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothmorg (23. Mai 2008)

Zidinjo schrieb:


> obwohl ich Cut habe, fliegen bei mir die Köpfe rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Laut einem Kumpel kann man nun auch in der deutschen Version Köpfe abschlagen, allerdings keine anderen Gliedmaßen.


----------



## Lizard King (23. Mai 2008)

dir fehlen halt diese Comic Blut Kleckse auf dem Bildschirm, aber das sieht eh kindisch aus wie der Rest des Games.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jacky (27. Mai 2008)

Kann man in der DE Version jetzt Köpfe abschlagen oder nicht ??


----------



## jacky (27. Mai 2008)

Kann man in der DE Version jetzt Köpfe abschlagen oder nicht ??


----------



## jacky (27. Mai 2008)

Kann man in der DE Version jetzt Köpfe abschlagen oder nicht ??


----------



## Lizard King (27. Mai 2008)

jacky schrieb:


> Kann man in der DE Version jetzt Köpfe abschlagen oder nicht ??





jacky schrieb:


> Kann man in der DE Version jetzt Köpfe abschlagen oder nicht ??





jacky schrieb:


> Kann man in der DE Version jetzt Köpfe abschlagen oder nicht ??



ah ein typischer Vertreter der AOC Zielgruppe, deinen Kopf würde so mancher mit Genuß vom Hals trennen.


----------



## Spiitfire@TB.fm (27. Mai 2008)

Ich habe nur eine kurze Frage und zwar ich wollte mir die englische uncut Version zulegen das heißt ich kann nicht auch Deutschen-Servern spielen oder habe ich das falsch aufgenommen


----------



## Spiitfire@TB.fm (27. Mai 2008)

SRy for Doppelpost buffed.de hat gesponnen


----------



## TrooperOS81 (27. Mai 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Man kann beim Spielstart wählen ob man deutsch oder englisch spielen will wenn man die UK Uncut kauft. Auch mit deutschen Texten konnte ich Köpfe abschlagen. Da aber die Übersetzungen und Syncrostimmen oft recht hölzern daherkommen, spiele ich lieber auf englisch.



Also reicht es die UK zu kaufen und bei der Installation Deutsch auszuwählen? Man hat dann auch die Deutsche Sprachausgabe?
Weil ich habe schon gelesen, dass man mit der UK-Version nur die englische Sprachausgabe hat und man dann ein deutsches Sprachpaket drüber installieren muss. Und das Sprachpaket gibt es anscheinend noch nicht.


----------



## Varghulf (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Ich hab da ein Problem mit meiner DE Version und weis nicht weiter.  Also ich hab im Menü die Bluteffekte angestellt. Trotzdem kommt da immer ein kleines Fenster wo mir gesagt wird das die Finisching Moves aus sind. Was kann ich den da machen?
Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.


----------



## exizt (29. Mai 2008)

_"Wie auf AoC.Gamona zu lesen ist, haben  die Mitarbeiter von Gamona bei Eidos Informationen zu den Problemen eingeholt und können euch folgendes mitteilen:

1. Angeblich falsche oder ungültige Accountkeys
Der Hauptfehler liegt, laut Eidos, bei den fehlerhaften Eingaben Seitens der Spieler. Bei den meisten Kontrollen durch den Kundendienst wird festgestellt, dass eine der Buchstaben oder Zahlen nicht korrekt eingegeben wurde. Achtet euch deshalb sorgfältig ob ihr auch wirklich alles korrekt eingebt, versucht auch ob es nicht an dem Y = Z-Tastaturproblem liegen könnte.

Sollte es trotz dessen Probleme geben, wendet euch bitte an die Funcom-eMail support-de@ageofconan.com mit einem Fehlerbericht, welcher natürlich auf deutsch sein sollte. Ansonsten gibt es auch das Onlineformular, welches ihr benutzen könnt

2. Angeblich fehlende Bluteffekte und Fatalities
Ebenfalls klagen einzelne Spieler über fehlende Bluteffekte oder Fatalities in der deutschen Version, in welcher eigentlich nur fünf Fatalities fehlen sollten. Dies liegt an einem kleinen Programmfehler, an welchem derzeit gearbeitet wird. Es ist also ein temporäres Problem, welches sich in Balde in Wohlgefallen auflösen sollte. Die deutsche Version ist NICHT nachträglich komplett geschnitten worden, keine Bange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"_

(23.05.2008) 


http://aoc.onlinewelten.com/index.php


----------



## Katria (29. Mai 2008)

Oh man Lizard King..Könnt ihr Wowler nicht einfach weggehen und den leuten hier einfach nur über Aoc diskutieren lassen. Gehen wir Aoc'ler denn in die WoW threats um machen Flames Threats auf oder flamen gleich alle da ein Spiel besser is als das andere (MEINE MEINUNG!. U.a weil ich keine KuschelElfen mehr sehen kann) 

Ironie on* Kommt ihr Barbaren, lasst uns den WoW Allgemein Forum angreifen.RoaaaaarrRR!!!!!!!! *ironie off*


----------



## Darhûn (29. Mai 2008)

TrooperOS81 schrieb:


> Also reicht es die UK zu kaufen und bei der Installation Deutsch auszuwählen? Man hat dann auch die Deutsche Sprachausgabe?
> Weil ich habe schon gelesen, dass man mit der UK-Version nur die englische Sprachausgabe hat und man dann ein deutsches Sprachpaket drüber installieren muss. Und das Sprachpaket gibt es anscheinend noch nicht.




hallo - ich möchte diese frage von trooper aufgreifen weil sie noch nicht beantwortet worden ist - würde auch mein kaufverhalten beeinflussen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mayroi (29. Mai 2008)

-bei UK version hast keine deutsche sprachausgabe 
-müsstest das deutsche sprachpaket drüber installieren
-ob scho vorhanden keine ahnung^^ bei uns spielen alle auf englisch.


----------



## buff_ed (30. Mai 2008)

In der englischen Version ist die Sprache englisch, jedoch sind deutsche Texte anwählbar.


----------



## ShiningCircle (30. Mai 2008)

Aber mit der UK Version kann man doch sicherlich auch auf deutschen Servern spielen oder?


----------



## Fürstemann (31. Mai 2008)

Hi


5 Fatalitys fehlen jez also in der Deutschen Version? AAAhhhja und was zum Kuckuck soll das bringen? Was denken die sich ein Spiel zu verschanden wenn sie es schon tun müssen dann  sollen sie es richtig schneiden. Und nich nur so ein bissel daran rum popeln. Dann würden wohl solche missverständnisse wie die in diesem Forum entstanden sind garnicht passieren. Also ich hab mir jez die Pegi18+ geholt wo ( jez kommt es ) auch  das 18 USK Prüfungssiegel drauf ist. Hat mir mein verkäufer in der Videothek wärmstens empfohlen da rollen Köpfe usw usw usw. Ich könnte echt Kotzen mit dieser sinnlosen rumschnippellei. Grade bei Spielen wie dieses. Ach was soll es, nochmal die UNCUT Kaufen und gut ist. Wir scheissen ja schon förmlich um solchen fällen vorzubeugen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also bis denn dann und viel spass mit AoC.


----------



## coolman356 (31. Mai 2008)

ShiningCircle schrieb:


> Aber mit der UK Version kann man doch sicherlich auch auf deutschen Servern spielen oder?


natürlich, kein Problem.


----------



## coolman356 (31. Mai 2008)

Fürstemann schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 5 Fatalitys fehlen jez also in der Deutschen Version? AAAhhhja und was zum Kuckuck soll das bringen? Was denken die sich ein Spiel zu verschanden wenn sie es schon tun müssen dann  sollen sie es richtig schneiden. Und nich nur so ein bissel daran rum popeln. Dann würden wohl solche missverständnisse wie die in diesem Forum entstanden sind garnicht passieren. Also ich hab mir jez die Pegi18+ geholt wo ( jez kommt es ) auch  das 18 USK Prüfungssiegel drauf ist. Hat mir mein verkäufer in der Videothek wärmstens empfohlen da rollen Köpfe usw usw usw. Ich könnte echt Kotzen mit dieser sinnlosen rumschnippellei. Grade bei Spielen wie dieses. Ach was soll es, nochmal die UNCUT Kaufen und gut ist. Wir scheissen ja schon förmlich um solchen fällen vorzubeugen.
> ...



Beschwere dich bei Vater Staat! Nur hier damit anzufangen bringt eh nichts...
Bzw. bei deinem Verkäufer in der Videothek, der dich ja anscheind nicht richtig beraten hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin überrascht, das die Deutsche Version so auf dem Markt ist. Diese ist ja doch relativ heftig.
Hätte eher mit einer komplett geschnittenen Version mit USK 16 gerechnet.


----------



## attake (31. Mai 2008)

also ich hab die ungeschnittene verson und muss sagen das genau die 5 Fatalitys ziemlich geil aussehen ^^ 
es is ne art zeitraffa in der was besonders brutales geschiet die aber nicht beim spielen stört und auch nur selten zu sehen ist ... aber wenn eine kommt is es immer wieder n augenschmaus ;D


----------



## Topperharly (31. Mai 2008)

attake schrieb:


> also ich hab die ungeschnittene verson und muss sagen das genau die 5 Fatalitys ziemlich geil aussehen ^^
> es is ne art zeitraffa in der was besonders brutales geschiet die aber nicht beim spielen stört und auch nur selten zu sehen ist ... aber wenn eine kommt is es immer wieder n augenschmaus ;D




halt deine klappe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst weine ich noch, dass ich "nur" die normale habe :-D


----------



## Vallar (31. Mai 2008)

ich hab mal gehört das die uk uncut auch auf deutsch komplett spielbar sei mit sprache, texten etc. manche hier meinen aber das dem nicht so ist...wie denn nun?^^


----------



## Vallar (31. Mai 2008)

ich hab mal gehört das die uk uncut auch auf deutsch komplett spielbar sei mit sprache, texten etc. manche hier meinen aber das dem nicht so ist...wie denn nun?^^


----------



## Vallar (31. Mai 2008)

ich hab mal gehört das die uk uncut auch auf deutsch komplett spielbar sei mit sprache, texten etc. manche hier meinen aber das dem nicht so ist...wie denn nun?^^


----------



## attake (1. Juni 2008)

auf allen CD-s sind alle sprachen ^^   
ich hab bei meiner uk einfach am anfang der install "deutsch" ausgewählt 
und ja  es ist alles deutsch inklusive der sprachausgabe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eski-san (7. Juni 2008)

hallo, ich haette da mal ne frage bezüglich cut / uncut ? Ist das uncut auf den Key vom Spiel gebunden oder ist das egal, und man brauch nur die UK Version installieren mit deutschen CD-Key um es Uncut zu haben?

Will es mir nämlich per download holen und wuerde es doch gerne uncut spielen =). weiss halt ned wenn ich jetztn deutschen account anlege und dann leider nur die deutsche version bekomme auch wenn ich englisch installiere

mfg eski


----------



## eski-san (7. Juni 2008)

also ich hab das jetzt online gekauft, und bei subscription infos steht bei mir "normal uncut". bei nem kollegen steht in der deutschen version "deutsch cut". also muss man sich theoretisch garnicht den stress machen des zu importieren. sondern kanns online einfach uncut kaufen


----------

